# 2017 Trek emtb rumors?



## f4k3 (Mar 8, 2012)

I spoke to a local Trek dealer who said Trek is about to release an all new line of emtbs. He couldn't say much and asked me to wait untill about august 2016 when the new bikes will be introduced. But some was said. New models with different ammounts of travel will be introduced. It might not be all Bosch motors and it might not be Yamaha motors... And the price may come down.

I can't find any info on this online. Anyone else got any info/rumors/gossip?


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I visited my Trek dealer and they had an ebike for around 3k. That was about a year and half ago.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

AFAIK, Trek has a pilot program for e-bikes at six US locations, one of which is a local Jax (there are five or so, but only one has e-bikes) store in Irvine, CA. There were six or so examples in the store recently.


----------



## f4k3 (Mar 8, 2012)

I know Trek has been making emtbs for a couple of years.
First Look: Trek Powerfly+ FS Full Suspension E-Mountainbike | E-MOUNTAINBIKE Magazine

Now rumor has it they're gonna come up with lots of new models in a few months. So I'm wondering if anyone got more info on those.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

I would love to see a reasonably priced ebike with a good torque sensing system hit the market. Make it part of an upgradable system and you've got a winner!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

WH; AFAIK BionX has a patent on the best type (IMO) which is located in the rear axle. However, Haibike, which operates on some version chain tension, works well too. Haibike has mid-drives with Yahama systems down to $2300 or so now.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

The E bike is about to explode on the biking world get on aboard or get left behind


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

rider95 said:


> The E bike is about to explode on the biking world get on aboard or get left behind


Good thing MA law states " No motor vehicles allowed on trails" Fat ,old and lazy( the American way) is no excuse to break the law. The E bikes can ride a a few ORV places here in MA, 6 maybe?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Hey leeboh, you left out physically challenged (the bigot's way).


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

leeboh said:


> Good thing MA law states " No motor vehicles allowed on trails" Fat ,old and lazy( the American way) is no excuse to break the law. The E bikes can ride a a few ORV places here in MA, 6 maybe?


 The use of the word "old" is interesting as age discrimination may be the lever we can use for equal access with MTBs. No one can stop growing old and to deny access to the elderly when safe, quiet and low impact tech will assist them to maintain equality may not be constitutional. Age diminished abilities are indeed a disability by any definition I have ever heard and the law requires reasonable accommodation........

If a significant percentage of Boomers take up ebiking as they age into retirement it's hard to see how you keep us out? Political power, like money, is concentrated in a very few hands in America and nearly all of them are over 65........


----------

